# 1st annual puppy reunion. Dreamy, awesome day! Tons of photos and videos!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Our puppy reunion was yesterday and it could not have gone better! We all had a joy-filled day and most of the litter's humans got to meet up close and personal for the very first time. The pups all got along well and remembered their first human Mama, which touched my heart in a huge way. My 60th birthday is in July, so Henry's Mom Shaun made the most remarkable gluten free, dairy free cake and they sang Happy Birthday and made me weep. We plan to do this with this litter again in two years. I cannot wait! This was one of the best days of my life and touched my soul and my heart in ways I cannot even describe. Wub, one of the members here, has a pup from Cayenne and Quincy's litter, and she, her hubby and their fur baby Jasper spent a week with us and Jasper was an honourary littermate at the reunion. Totally and truly blessed!



Left to right: Jagger, Desiree, Jasper, Henry, Journey, Pearl and Nelson





Desiree- left and Jagger- right



Pearl and Mommy having a moment



Jagger



Beautiful people



A lovefest



Henry left Nelson right



The pied Poodle piper


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

More of our beautiful day...

They followed me everywhere...



Wub in the bright pink shirt feeding Henry



Henry's human sister had this made for the fur attendees



And Henry's Mama made this...omg...scrumptious!



Nelson and Jasper meeting a new friend



Pearl and Nelson having a jaunt



Henry's sister Cassandra loving on Pearl



Pearl and Journey showing off



Hunky Henry



Desiree in the lead, Nelson in second, Pearl bringing up the rear


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

and some more...

Happy, proud Mama



Lots of motion and fun



Bruce took this one



All the parents trying to get their kids in place



Walking with Mom



I so love these photos...we have them from a number of cameras





Needing some help



Pure bliss



Thankfully the furkids did not steal any!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

and more...

Nelson and his mommy Lisa, who travelled from past NYC



Mama still has it



Taking a breather- Wub in pink, travelled from Minnesota!!



Me with Jessica (Wub) Cassandra (Henry's sister) and Cindy (Desiree's other Mom) with Pearl and Henry



Desiree came in for some lovin' on the right



Lisa Rosenthal in jeans and navy T-shirt is Nelson's Mom and it was her who organized this event. She is amazing (and one of the sweetest people I have ever known)



Happy crew!



Typical dog greeting. So happy WE do not have to do that





Journey avoiding everyone...lol


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

What stunning Poodles. Looks like a great day.

Rick


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Links to videos of the day... Videos 11 and 12 (third last and second last here) make me laugh so hard. Pearl and Journey could be shown together with no leashes I think

https://youtu.be/32ZWC255EZM

https://youtu.be/lB-93SD5ywc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLA_qMMBeto&feature=youtu.be

https://youtu.be/Q3fusVZF5eI

https://youtu.be/4dd0qGedYl0

https://youtu.be/VZiRcCEBKDA

https://youtu.be/UuHNV33lmUg

https://youtu.be/kxsISFYGUHU

https://youtu.be/Pn7VlKmzNms

https://youtu.be/vweF8wMa_Y0

https://youtu.be/DHqzvg8guRI

https://youtu.be/4bJ0kyos2ZY

https://youtu.be/e_bzDuCMvso


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Gosh, that's amazing. Beautiful dogs!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh my word! This, besides the photos of these lovelies when they were born, has got to be the sweetest thing I have ever seen! It has been a joy seeing them grow through the photos you've posted. Thank you so much for sharing this day with us! I bet those poodles were sleepy after a long day of reuniting with their siblings.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

How amazing! I'm sure the other people at the park could not stop staring!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

PoodleRick said:


> What stunning Poodles. Looks like a great day.
> 
> Rick


Thank you. It was the best day of my life!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!

I am smiling away here after looking at the videos - Pearl was along for the "showing run" every time! She knows how to strut her stuff as you said - no leash required!

Journey is as beautiful as ever. What an amazing, beautiful litter and what a fantastic occasion to have got them all together like that.

I wonder how many passersby stopped and stared in admiration! Lots, I bet!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

There was an enormous car show going on at the same park. Thousands of people. LOTS of people wanting to touch and talk. It was quite lovely. Even boys around ten years old were like "I have never seen a Poodle like this except on TV!" Sweet!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow Wow WOW!!! They look like multiple bookends......you definitely made your mark on these beautiful Spoos!!! In my amatuer opinion, if they were all groomed in identical clips it would be hard to tell them apart! Except for Pearl...who is such a stand out! I got the biggest kick out of the way you call her 

"PEARRRLLLLYYYY" Hahaha!!! She came every time!!!

You all definitely look like you had the best time!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The pictures are fabulous, but I'm not at all surprised. I have to go to work soon, so I will have to wait to check out the videos. I am sure I will have a blast watching.

We have a barbeque at Peeves' breeders place most years. It has been loads of fun watching Lily outrun 12 GSDs. She is faster in a straight line and turns more easily too!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

What a beautiful group of dogs and people! How cool is it that so many of the families were able to get together again? The pups (and mom) are uniformly lovely to behold, with the luminously golden Pearl being a show-stopping standout. Thanks for sharing the fun with us!

--Q


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Wow Wow WOW!!! They look like multiple bookends......you definitely made your mark on these beautiful Spoos!!! In my amatuer opinion, if they were all groomed in identical clips it would be hard to tell them apart! Except for Pearl...who is such a stand out! I got the biggest kick out of the way you call her
> 
> "PEARRRLLLLYYYY" Hahaha!!! She came every time!!!
> 
> You all definitely look like you had the best time!!!


Thank you! I have these calls of the wild that the babies never seem to forget.

This was my all time best day ever I think. No stress, nothing but pure, unadulterated happiness.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for sharing such a special day!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm so happy for you. And what fun for the pups and their families!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh such lovely pictures. I will be looking at them over and over. Cannot believe so much beauty in one place. Almost enough pictures of Journey...


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

What a spectacular day. The weather looked perfect, the food (insert that birthday cake!!!) looked perfect and of course the company was just as perfect as they could all be!! I could only dream of such a day, memories to fill the rest of a life time!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have some more photos taken by Henry's human sister, but I think I'll wait a bit and post them in a new thread later. Glad you all enjoyed them. I am still smiling thinking about the joy of the day.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow what a spectacular group of lovely poodles! I can see why you are so happy. How lucky to have that opportunity.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh, my goodness, how breathtaking they all are.

You have every right to be so very proud of them.

They are simply STUNNING!
I have goosebumps all over.


Viking Queen


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

What a sweet reunion! So many beautiful poodles to enjoy. I love the way they all were so happy and playful


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Absolutely lovely pics!!!! It sounds like it was an amazing day. I'm so glad. It would be great enough to be able to play with all the poodles at once but to have them all be family would be amazing.


----------



## vickaandjz (Aug 27, 2014)

This is so awesome. I am really jealous. I would love to see my spoo with her siblings. Great pics. Looks like an amazing time. Very cool!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm in heaven... !!!! What a great day and thank you for all these photos and videos!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You are most welcome. It has been my absolute pleasure to share the joy of the day and these gorgeous goobers. Thank you all for the kind, sweet comments


----------

